# Slick Willy



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

I just want to take a minute to tell everyone about this beautiful slingshot i purchased from FishDoug. When I opened the package I was amazed at the beauty and work put in this slingshot. I love the size and how smooth it is-to top it off it shoots great. FishDoug is bringing some truly amazing work this forum. I just want to say thanks for the awesome slingshot.

Rick


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That looks great man. Enjoy it! He has such an attention to detail. 
Another perfect handmade shooter from Fish Doug. 
I am starting to think he would rather die than send out a fork before it was absolutely perfect. 
Another nice job Douggie! Well done. Top of the line, all the way.

Be well,
SF


----------



## hull lad (Feb 13, 2014)

very nice that


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That's a keeper


----------



## BooBoo (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow! Sweet! Who made that? I may need one! Sorry...new guy here.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

BooBoo said:


> Wow! Sweet! Who made that? I may need one! Sorry...new guy here.


http://slingshotforum.com/user/8058-fishdoug/

cheers

and welcome on board


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow !!! they are so nice !!!

cheers


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Seriously nice looking Catty.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Gorgeous slingshot!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I understand you, a fantastic work, happy shooting !!


----------

